# free ride board reccomendations (400-600)



## runandgun18 (Aug 8, 2008)

Been snowboarding seriously for 6 years and need to upgrade my board badly. I've been rockin a burton bullet 155 for the past 4 years and need something better. Live in CT so I go up to Vt/NH/ME and I'm gonna go up to tremblant this winter. I usually shy away from park and focus on freeride. I need a board that handles well on ice but can float on pow if need be. I also spend a lot of time in the woods and would like to spend more time on moguls. (btw I'm 6'2 165lbs). I've considered Burton custom wide, NS Legacy, Rome anthem, Ride prophet, and k2 podium. I need help deciding what board would be best. I will be using burton custom detox bindings and burton hail boots (size 10 or 11. I can't remember).


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I am also interested to hear the replies on this. I just picked up a 09 Ride Prophet 158 on Brociety for around $230 shipped (~$100 less than can be found locally, score!) but was also looking at Burton Custom and Burton Custom X boards as the prices have been great for those online.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

It doesn't sound like you need a wide board so, I don't reccomend getting the custom wide. I have an 08 custom and I think it's good for all mountain boarding (including park). I don't really like the feel of it for freeriding though. My old board was a Burton Supermodel and that thing rode like a bat out of hell! If you have any demo days around your local mountain, go check them out. Personally if I was in your shoes, I'd go for a T6 (159 or 162) or a Supermodel (159 or 163). I'm a burton lover and can't say much for the other boards because once I went to burton, I haven't gone back.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nitro Team 159 It's the perfect size for you and geared towards your riding style. It's a super aggressive board that will handle all east coast conditions.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Picked up a Ride DH2 DFC - this thing rips everything. 

So fun in powder, very stable on high-speed groomers, and the pop... Well let me just say that the "pop-stix" technology they put in these things WORKS. I can easily pop 2-3ft higher than most people I ride with... of absolutely anything. Super-responsive, durable so far (the slimewalls really do help), fun to jib with. The best thing about the pop-stix is that you have flex where you need it, but it doesn't make the board overly flexy. This board is a great bargain considering the high amount of tech in the sub$500 range.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Wait, I just re-read that... You want to spend MORE time on moguls!?!?! Are you sure you aren't a skier ? Please explain how moguls can be fun on a snowboard. Really, please, I always seem to get stuck in the damned mogul fields after getting lost in the trees.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

SB4L said:


> Wait, I just re-read that... You want to spend MORE time on moguls!?!?! Are you sure you aren't a skier ? Please explain how moguls can be fun on a snowboard. Really, please, I always seem to get stuck in the damned mogul fields after getting lost in the trees.


yes moguls are gay, i didnt even think snowboards where alowed in them?


----------



## runandgun18 (Aug 8, 2008)

wow this thread is still going? ok so I settled on the Never Summer Premier F1 161 and all I can say is wow. This board handles extremely well and floats in the powder. This board allows me to ride way more aggressive than I used to just because of how well it handles. I've been in powder, on hardpack, on ice, gone through glades and have done moguls on this board. In short, if you want a freeride board, get this. SB4L, as far as moguls, I was forced to do them because my friends are skiers and really enjoy moguls. What I learned is to first of all pick short lines; you don't need to bomb the entire run. Secondly, look for loose snow or hardpack. DON'T GO ON ICE! ICE=BRUISED RIBS AND SHOULDER BLADES! Lastly, be aggressive; If you attack them,you will get through them and they will be fun and as long as you aren't on ice or really old hardpack, if you fall it won't hurt. Hope this helps.


----------



## runandgun18 (Aug 8, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> yes moguls are gay, i didnt even think snowboards where alowed in them?


It's harder to do moguls on a board but where won't they allow snowboarders on moguls or are you talking about the olympic type mogul runs with the jumps? yea skiers don't really like snowboarders on moguls because we tend to give the moguls "haircuts".


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

mijinkal said:


> It doesn't sound like you need a wide board so, I don't reccomend getting the custom wide. I have an 08 custom and I think it's good for all mountain boarding (including park). I don't really like the feel of it for freeriding though. My old board was a Burton Supermodel and that thing rode like a bat out of hell! If you have any demo days around your local mountain, go check them out. Personally if I was in your shoes, I'd go for a T6 (159 or 162) or a Supermodel (159 or 163). I'm a burton lover and can't say much for the other boards because once I went to burton, I haven't gone back.


Really? The custom was beastly for free-riding for me. Love the customs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I would explore ski manufacturer's products. Head, Elan, Volkl, Salomon, K2, ever heard of F2 and Nidecker? If F2 made anything wider i'd be all over their freeride boards. Ride also make awesome freeride boards, I have a Yukon 172 and it's a great all around board. Sounds like you're dead set on Burton, I hated that Supermodel and Cartels after 3 days. I can't say enough good things about my El Grande 171 tho... Check out the Elan Vertigo. You may like it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Arbor baby......Arbor...


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

*nidecker boards?*

anyone know anything about the nidecker ultralight? Nidecker Snowboards - Ultralight - Ferrari, Rolex, Ultralight :huh:


----------



## Nukka (Nov 25, 2012)

mr_____awesome said:


> anyone know anything about the nidecker ultralight? Nidecker Snowboards - Ultralight - Ferrari, Rolex, Ultralight :huh:


Thread is 4 years old and there are current threads mentioning nidecker boards. Search.


----------

